# Storm Damage



## SLM (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Motorhomers! My motorhome suffered storm damage and (huge!) hailstone damage to the roof last november whilst in Spain. My insurance company has given me the option of repair or salvage payout (the latter aproviding me with approx £5k under the current value). It's always been my belief that water ingress is the death of a motorhome and I am concerned that even if repaired it may not be the last of it! It's with a reputable repairers recommended by the insurance company, who say that they can repair it as new, but they only guarantee their work for 12 months. I've also spoken to motorhome dealers, who have advised me that it would be better to take the payout due to unforeseen problems at a later date. Obviously these parties will have biased reasons and I just cannot seem to come to a conclusion, where I can make an informed qualified decision. Therefore, would greatly appreciate hearing from anyone who has had a similar experience and what the decision/outcome was please?


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

I would gather prices of secondhand equivilent units, of a similar age and mileage if possible, and argue the value offered.

You should never accept the first offer, in any case, as they are always low!

Maybe you have already done that, in which case its the cost of peace of mind, against always wondering if !!

If you use the van regularly, maybe any faults will show within the warranty period, if used only occasionally, maybe not!


----------



## SLM (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for such a speedy response! I have already done research as you have suggested and discovered that the salvage option would leave £5k below value. I certainly wouldn't be able to replace like for like with what they suggest. But no, I haven't yet argued this up. Is it normal for an insurance company to a) offer both options - repair or salvage? and b) expect to be haggled with?
The vehicle is a Benimar Europe 6000 STL Year: 2002. I have spent quite a bit adding many extras to the standard spec over the years e.g. total soft refurbishment (curtains upholstery), aircon, combi oven, strike back alarm - to name a few. So I'm gutted this has happened as it was finally perfect for us! The van has done approx 86,000 miles, but has been well maintained - probably over maintained if the truth be known - but we do use it a lot.


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

You could ask a couple of dealers how much they would ask for the van, if it was on their forecourt.

If you explain the situation, a friendly dealer may put a price in writing for you, if you slip him a beer or two.


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

It is standard practice for insurers to initially offer you less - us Brits don't normally complain or barter, which they rely on!

Gather some sales particulars of vans the same as yours, preferably from dealers as they will be higher. Highlight any advantages of yours (low mileage, factory extras etc)and send in with a letter saying how offended you are with their offer, and suggest they reconsider. Sit back and wait, you should get an improved offer!


----------



## SLM (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Guys. Am I right to assume you think I should take the payout as opposed to having it repaired - which I've been told will cost approx £10K?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Take the money buy the van back from them have it repaired sell it and buy a new one. I think the repair estimate is to high my mate had a tag euromobile and that cost just over 6k to do.

Andy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I cannot understand why you are hesitant in having it repaired, a complete new roof should cure the problem and warranty will only be 12 months because that is the normal time limit. however if you found a fault with the workmanship then you could well clain against that.
who is doing the repairs and are they capable.
And i would also consider having it repaired and then px for something else so that you do not lose as much. :wink: :wink: 

cabby


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Are they putting a new roof on or just filling rubbing down and respraying

joe


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

You should concider having it repaired if not happy with standard of work and fears of future problems just trade it in as long as the repairs dont come up on any searches prior to sale or you might get stuck with it.
Chris


----------



## SLM (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for all your input everyone. 

In answer to Joe: They are replacing the whole roof, and some of the furniture timber panels inside (there was a LOT of water inside - it warped the two table tops).

In response to Cabby, Andy & Chris: It is because of the extent of repairs required I cannot make a decision about which option to go for. I'm mainly concerned that the van may have water damage in other places that may only come to light in the future, and then I could be left with a worthless vehicle that nobody wants to trade in.

I've asked the insurance co. if the repairs would come up in any future searches and they said not - not if it 's water (storm) damage.

I am curious as to why I have been offered both options by the insurance company. Is this normal ? 
As I understand it, there's no negociation - other than a) repair or b) salvage at the value given. But do you all think there is still an opportunity to improve the payout amount?


----------

